# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Hvala vam na savjetima- postala sam mama!!

## Lana1982

Drage moje forumašice(ako vas smijem nazvati svojima?), ovo je moj prvi post,mada vas pratim godinu dana! Zahvaljujući vama,vašim savjetima i vašem iskustvu,meni se ostvarilo ono što sam oduvijek smatrala nemogućim,nedostižnim... Postala sam mama jednog malog dječaka 2 godine starog! Sam postupak je protekao glatko,nevjerojatno brzo i još uvijek smo svi u šoku! MM i ja i svi naši prijatelji i obitelj! A sreća...Sreća je neopisiva!
Čim uhvatim malo vremena ispričati ću vam cijelu priču,možda i ja budem nekome drugome korisna :Smile:  Lijep pozdrav svima!

----------


## Jelena

> Drage moje forumašice(ako vas smijem nazvati svojima?), ovo je moj prvi post,mada vas pratim godinu dana! Zahvaljujući vama,vašim savjetima i vašem iskustvu,meni se ostvarilo ono što sam oduvijek smatrala nemogućim,nedostižnim... Postala sam mama jednog malog dječaka 2 godine starog! Sam postupak je protekao glatko,nevjerojatno brzo i još uvijek smo svi u šoku! MM i ja i svi naši prijatelji i obitelj! A sreća...Sreća je neopisiva!
> Čim uhvatim malo vremena ispričati ću vam cijelu priču,možda i ja budem nekome drugome korisna Lijep pozdrav svima!


Lana, čestitam!  :Heart: 
Veselim se priči.

----------


## čokolada

Čestitam od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Čestitam ! <3

----------


## Tanči

Čestitam!

----------


## spajalica

Dobro dosla.
Cestitam.

----------


## Lili75

Čestitaaaam!!!! 
Hoćemoooo priču  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Čestitam!

 :grouphug:

----------


## Lana1982

Hvala na čestitkama!!
Ovako ide moja priča:
Mislim da sam imala nekih 14,15 godina kada sam shvatila da se užasno bojim rađanja.Svaki put kad bi vidila trudnicu ili čula za neku ženu da je išla roditi u mojoj glavi bi se premotavale zamišljene scene dugog,mukotrpnog rađanja..A kad bi slučajno čula priču s poroda,ruke bi mi se preznojavale,srce bi počelo ubrzano lupati i kasnije bi još satima razmišljala o onome šta sam čula i slike u mojoj glavi su godinama postajale sve užasnije.Kako sam odrastala,odluka je bila sve jača:"Ne želim nikada imati djecu!".I tako sam odrastala,ulazila u veze,a strah od trudnoće je konstantno bio tu.Svakoj menstruaciji sam se radovala ko gladan kruhu,kako se kaže  :Smile: .  Kakva bi to bila panika ako bi mi slučajno kasnilo 2-3dana.. Nikad neću zaboraviti kako sam jednom sva u suzama molila Boga da ne mogu zatrudniti,da budem neplodna!! Znam da ćete me sad sve osuditi i da zvučim okrutno,i sama imam grižnju savjesti dok ovo pišem,i dok znam što sve žene prolaze da bi dobile dijete,i šta ste vi sve prošle.Ispričavam se ako nekoga vrijeđam. Prva moja ozbiljna veza je pukla sa 22 godine jer sam ja stalno govorila da se ne mislim udati i imati djecu.Trebam li reći da su mi svi govorili da je taj moj strah smiješan i da žena kad zatrudni misli samo na bebu,razviju joj se majčinski osjećaji,nakon poroda sve se zaboravi,itd,itd.. Moram li reći koliko su me te izjave beskrajno živcirale i sve više jačale moju odluku da ne želim imati djecu.Sada mi djeluje tako jasno da je posvajanje oduvijek bilo moj put,moja sudbina,ne znam kako u to doba nisam mogla to vidjeti..Kao da nisam znala da to postoji.Ja živim u malom mjestu,ne znam nikog tko je posvojen..Uvijek sam nekako mislila da je to za ove poznate osobe ili jako školovane ljude,to je meni bilo ko neka znanstvena fantastika. Ako želim imati djecu moram roditi,a za mene je to nemoguće i to je bilo to! A onda sam se zaljubila u 24.! Ludo,nenadano i bila sam u sedmom nebu!! On je 6 godina stariji i znala sam da ce brzo brak i djeca biti tema i da ce tu biti kraj naše veze. Vrlo brzo se to pokazalo točnim,ali nismo prekinili. On je smatrao da sam mlada i da će se to sve promijeniti s vremenom.I tako smo počeli živjeti skupa i u 27. sam bila udana. A onda očekivanja i pritisak obitelji,sva ona dosadna pitanja "Kad će beba? Pa šta čekate? Ima li šta novoga?".. I nekako sam ja samu sebe nagovorila na trudnoću,a bilo me strah gore nego ikad! I nakon 2 godine nezaštićenih odnosa shvatili smo da imamo problem! Doktori su potvrdili: MM ima jako loš nalaz,a ni moji povišeni testosteron i prolaktin nisu za zanemariti! A ja umjesto da se razočaram kao da mi je pao kamen sa srca.. Sve te pretrage su mi teško pale jer se ja užasavam doktora,pregleda..Teško sam noćom spavala jer bilo je tako normalno da odem na potpomognutu,a ja paničarim kod običnog pregleda,ginekologa sam promijenila jer me stalno nagovarao mada sam mu jasno rekla da ja toliko i ne želim djecu. Mojima to nikako nije bilo jasno,a imamo jako puno parova oko sebe koji su dobili dijete tom "umjetnom" oplodnjom.Ovo mi je bio najteži period u životu..MM me razumio,a pošto je s njegove strane problem bio veći nije me na ništa nagovarao,prihvatili smo život bez djece i tako živili narednih 5 godina.Mnogo puta sam se pitala zašo baš ja imam taj strah,skoro sve moje prijateljice već imaju djecu,svima je to nekako sve normalno,zašto baš ja moram biti drukčija..I kad sam napunila 35 znala sam da je život bez djece stvarno tu,već davno su me svi o djeci prestali pitati,svi su nekako prihvatili tu činjenicu. A meni je za djetetom rasla zelja,iz dana u dan sve više.Ništa nisam željela osim bebe i znala sam da nešto moram poduzeti.A onda mi je moja najbolja priijateljica otvorila oči! "Posvajanje je za tebe rješenje!".Skupa smo pronašle ovaj forum,peoučile sve do detalja i više nije djelovalo nemoguće.MM ostao u šoku! "Pa kako sad dijete nakon tolikih godina,razmislimo,jesi sigurna??".I da ne duljim,lani u 9.mjesecu bili na prvom razgovoru u našem centru,a sad imamo sina!! Malog savršenog dvogodišnjaka za kojeg još ne vjerujemo da je naš!! Svi oko nas presretni,prihvaćen je odlično baš od svih pa čak i od našeg psa desetogodišnjaka haha!! I sad smo tako sretni,ali ne mogu da se ne zapitam da li ovu sreću zaista zaslužujem jer možda sam se trebala više žrtvovati da bi imala dijete..Prije su mi znali neki to reći da je moja odluka sebična jer radije biram ne imati dijete nego se žrtvovati za njega..

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovo je doista lijepo.  :Heart: 
Ne shvaćam ovo sa žrtvom. Misle li na sam čin rađanja ili da ste trebali ići na potpomognutu? Pusti ih. Posvajanje je plemenito.  :Heart:

----------


## Lana1982

> Ovo je doista lijepo. 
> Ne shvaćam ovo sa žrtvom. Misle li na sam čin rađanja ili da ste trebali ići na potpomognutu? Pusti ih. Posvajanje je plemenito.


Da,mislili su i na i jedno i na drugo!! Kao drugi bi dali sve da imaju dijete a ja se bojim roditi ili otići bar na jedan postupak poptpomognute..
Ali kad sam o ovom problemu pričala u našem centru sa psihologinjom,ona je odgovorila da je moj problem itekako bitan i da bi trebalo prvo taj strah prevladati pa tek onda ići na trudnoću.Postoji čak i naziv- tokofobija! Ali to sad više ništa nije važno-moj mali andjeo trčkara upravo pored mene! Njega je mama dobila iz srca,umjesto iz trbuha  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Da,mislili su i na i jedno i na drugo!! Kao drugi bi dali sve da imaju dijete a ja se bojim roditi ili otići bar na jedan postupak poptpomognute..
> Ali kad sam o ovom problemu pričala u našem centru sa psihologinjom,ona je odgovorila da je moj problem itekako bitan i da bi trebalo prvo taj strah prevladati pa tek onda ići na trudnoću.Postoji čak i naziv- tokofobija! Ali to sad više ništa nije važno-moj mali andjeo trčkara upravo pored mene! Njega je mama dobila iz srca,umjesto iz trbuha


Uživaj u roditeljstvu. Tvoje dijete je čekalo baš tebe i to je najvažnije. A što se tiče mišljenja drugih - sretat ćeš se s tim na svakom području života, ne samo na ovom... Ne brini za tuđe stavove i prigovaranja. Selo uvijek ima svoje mišljenje... Mene su izludili komentarima (rodila sam prvog sina s 38+ da što čekam itd, ne razmišljajući da možda za to postoje nekakvi razlozi... Nemoj dozvoliti da te povrijedi mišljenje drugih.Nekom kažu da što je išao na treće dijete, nekom zašto je imao dijete rano/kasno/vanbračno - razne bedastoće... Zanemari to i slušaj svoje srce...

 Slažem se s onim što kaže zutaminuta - posvajanje je plemenito. Sretno!

----------


## čokolada

Zapamti dobro da nikome ništa niste dužni objašnjavati. Stav drugih, pa i vama bliskih ljudi, mišljenje prijatelja, poznanika, službenika, ono izrečeno i neizrečeno, bit će točno onakvo kakvim ga VAŠ  stav bude zrcalio i oblikovao.

----------


## ina33

Krasna priča, čestitam  :Smile: ! Imaš pravo na svoje želje, osjećaje, strahove. Lijepo se posložio tvoj / vaš put!

----------


## Lana1982

> Zapamti dobro da nikome ništa niste dužni objašnjavati. Stav drugih, pa i vama bliskih ljudi, mišljenje prijatelja, poznanika, službenika, ono izrečeno i neizrečeno, bit će točno onakvo kakvim ga VAŠ  stav bude zrcalio i oblikovao.


Draga Čokolada, slažem se sa svime šta si napisala. Ja sam definitivno osoba koja smatra da mi svi imamo pravo živiti život onako kako mi želimo, imamo pravo biti drukčiji i jedinstveni. Definitivno nisam osoba koja se uklapa u kalupe, oduvijek sam nekako iskakala od ostalih i drago mi je zbog toga. 
Samo teško mi je bilo ne osjećati krivnju zbog ne imanja djece,a  da nisam poduzela skoro ništa po tom pitanju , a biti jedino dijete u svojih roditelja kojeg su teško dobili, nakon 4 spontana. Oni mene nisu mogli razumjeti, znali smo se svađati oko toga, a rezultat bi bio taj da bi ja onda još i manje željela imati djecu pa sve i da sam mogla prirodno ostati trudna!  Ja sam poželjela imati dijete tek kad su me svi pustili na miru i kad više ni ja sama o tome nisam razmišljala! A znala sam da su biki razočarani mojim stavom, čak i MM, mada on to nikad ne bi priznao! 
I sad kad smo posvojili dijete, osjećam se nekako krivom kao da to ne zaslužujem jer znam koliko neki ljudi dugo čekaju, pa i moja jedna rođakinja. Baš ona mi je rekla da joj je drago zbog mene, al' da smatra da nije fer da ja odmah dobijem dijete čim to poželim, a ona je prošla sve i svašta (misli na potpomognute oplodnje) i u registru za posvajanje je već 2 godine pa ništa!  
Inače, vezano za posvajanje, najviše su mi baš tvoje informacije pomogle.  Kad smo krenuli u postupak sve šta sam znala bilo je s ovog foruma, a znala sam sve, i u centru su se smijali kako sam se dobro pripremila :D

----------


## Lana1982

> Krasna priča, čestitam ! Imaš pravo na svoje želje, osjećaje, strahove. Lijepo se posložio tvoj / vaš put!


Hvala ti! Da, baš se posložilo i ne shvaćam kako mi nije bilo jasno ranije da je posvajanje bilo oduvijek moj put, sudbina.. Za mene će moj sin uvijek biti najveće čudo mog života! A kad se samo sjetim kako sam oduvijek mislila da nikad neću imati dijete...

----------


## čokolada

Posvojenje je veliki rulet. Netko posvoji i prije nego ikoga nazove, a drugi "vrte" brojeve godinama. Jedna molba zablista jačim sjajem, a druga bude obična. Istovremeno će drugi možda zablistati u osobnom kontaktu, a prvi biti plah i nesiguran. 
Sigurno je jedino da uporni, oni koji ne čekaju peto desetljeće života, oni koji SVE karte bace na posvojenje i koji ne postave puno uvjeta na kraju i uspiju.
Nemoj se samo (jako) šokirati ako stigne i kakva neplanirana trudnoća   :Grin: .

----------


## čokolada

A ovo "dokazivanje žrtvovanja za dijete" s toliko je strana pogrešno i van pameti, da ne znam otkud bih krenula raščlanjivati. Pitaj svoju rođakinju hoće li jednom imati potrebu svom (npr. IVF) djetetu reći:  "Koliko sam se žrtvovala, a ti mi tako vraćaš" (pa ne pospremaš sobu, ne slušaš me, ne učiš...)

----------


## Dulcinea

Čestitam od sveg srca!!!

Molim te nedaj da itko preispituje ili umanjuje tvoju sreću!. Možda je sudbina, ali netko je baš u vama prepoznao idealne roditelje baš za vašeg sina. Znači da ste itekako zaslužili sreću. Prošli ste obradu, pisali molbe, tražili dijete po cijeloj državi, istaknuli se iz mase...Nikako tvoja sreća ne umanjuje tuđu, niti bi patnja tvoje rođakinje bila manja da si ti prošla kroz mpo. Drago mi je da se nisi fizički napatila i da nisi dugo čekala.  Nema baš ništa loše u tvom izboru. 

Uživaj u svojoj sreći, ljubi malca, puno se igrajte i volite. Sretno vam!!!

----------


## Apsu

Cestitam na divnoj odluci i lijepoj priči!  :Smile: 
A ljudi, ljudi će uvijek pitati i misliti o drugima, da nebi morali razmišljati o sebi.

----------


## ina33

> Baš ona mi je rekla da joj je drago zbog mene, al' da smatra da nije fer da ja odmah dobijem dijete čim to poželim, a ona je prošla sve i svašta (misli na potpomognute oplodnje) i u registru za posvajanje je već 2 godine pa ništa!


Ljudi s ranama svašta kažu i vjerujem da će joj jednog dana biti neugodno zbog tih riječi. Svatko ima pravo na svoju sreću. Meni osobno si ti baš cool, jer isto nisam kalup-tip i jer reagiram agresivno na pokušaje ukalupljivanja i izjave "to se radi tako i tako", inače ne valja. Od recepata za kuhanje, pa za život. Živjeli drugačiji  :Smile: .

----------


## Lotta81

Prvo, čestitam.  :Smile: 
Tvoja priča me podsjetila na priču moje rođakinje koja je posvojila dvoje divne djece koja su danas divni odrasli ljudi. Ona je oduvijek znala da želi posvojiti i nije željela roditi dijete. Često su je zbog toga osuđivali. Kada je posvojila ljudi su imali svakakvih komentara od onih oduševljenih do onih ružnih. Ona je njihove komentare na jedno uho unutra a na drugo van. Oduvijek je bila svoja i van svakih kalupa. A što se tiče komentara, ljudi su nekad ili glupi ili zlobni ili oboje. Nikad neću zaboraviti kada sam ko tinejđerica došla njoj u posjetu i tamo je bila neka njena tetka. Žena je  (kad je moja rođakinja izašla van na tren) predamnom rekla da  su rođakinja i njen muž divni roditelji i da šteta što nemaju svoje vlastite djece nego ovu tuđu. Ne moram reći da sam ostala  :Shock:  :Evil or Very Mad:   Glupih komentara je uvijek bilo na žalost.
Lana 1982 ostani i budi svoja. A na komntare se ne obaziri. Uživaj sa svojom malom srečicom.

----------


## Lili75

ajme *Lotta* komentari su im katastrofa, pa fakat trebaš bit ograničene pameti da tako nešto nekome komentiraš. uf...

----------


## Lana1982

Puno vam hvala svima na divnim riječima podrške! 
Eto,ako netko bude možda čitati ovu moju temu i sam bude dvoumiti oko odluke o posvojenju,neka se ne boji čekanja i birokracije.Udjite u ovo otvorena srca,pozitivna stava,budite uporni u pisanju molbi(ako vam u nekom centru i kažu da to više nije potrebno jer sad postoji registar,nemojte se obeshrabriti.Meni su tako rekli u jednom centru,a već nakon 2 dana zahvaljujući poslanom mejlu iz drugog centra stiže poziv i samo 10 dana nakon toga mi smo postali mama i tata!!).
Lani u 9.mjesecu prvi put smo se javili u naš centar,početkom 5.mjeseca ove godine ušli u registar, i sredinom 6.mjeseca dobili sina! Malog zdravog,veselog dvogodišnjaka koji potpuno sliči na mamu! Ovo je bija prvi komentar mog muža kad smo ga upoznali,a kasnije i svih ostalih! Svi,ali baš svi, su ga tako lijepo prihvatili,radost i sreća koju nam je svima donio ne mogu se opisati .

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Kao prvo čestitke na svemu, na tome što ste postali roditelji i na svim ostalim odlukama. Nemaš nikakvog razloga osjećati grižnju savjesti jer niste išli na mpo. Zbog čega? Zbog toga što drugi misle da je vrjednije imati biološko od posvojenog djeteta? Ni MM i ja nismo nikad išli na mpo i ja nikad zbog toga nisam imala grižnju savjesti niti MM, dapače osjećamo se posebno i odabrano jer ne može svatko biti posvajatelj ( znam mnoge koji nisu mogli imati djecu, ali nikad nisu smogli hrabrosti da posvoje, ili jednostavno kako sami kažu “nisu bili za to”). Mene često pitaju zašto nismo išli na mpo i nitko zapravo to ne može razumjeti pa se ja niti ne trudim objašnjavati. Samo kažem da je to naša odluka i naš život i da očekujemo od drugih da to poštuju.

----------


## DeDada

Kao prvo, čestitam vam! 

Evo da vidiš da nisi jedina, ni mi nismo išli na mpo. Mene boli trbuh i danas od "pokušaja" da zatrudnimo, zbog dijagnoze, rano smo odlučili to odsijeći jer dijete treba sposobnu i relativno zdravu mamu. Postoje još neke zdravstvene teškoće kod mene zbog kojih bi mi trudnoća bila noćna mora. Posvojenje se nametnulo kao logično rješenje, a komentara ima obzirom da nismo dugo pokušavali. Kad smo poželjeli drugo opet smo probali sami, opet meni nije bilo dobro bez terapije, muž nikad nije otišao na spermiogram... Eto koliko nam je to važno  :Very Happy:  Posvojiti drugo nismo odlučili, uživamo sa sinom. Stojimo u registru pa ako se drugo "zalomi", tu smo  :Smile:

----------


## hela

Ako može pomoć,MM i ja dobili smo podatke za ulazak u registar,a stalno nam javlja da je nešto od toga netočno,jeste li imali sličan problem?

----------


## Tasha1981

Identičan problem smo imali i mi...vratila sam mail i čekala još koji tjedan da se isprave podaci u mailu i lozinki pri registru!
Sada ulazimo bez problema!

----------


## Ladybird

Pozdrav!
MM i ja novi smo u registru posvojitelja! Poslali smo molbe na sve centre i krecemo sa zvanjem. Imate li kakvih savjeta kako sto prije posvojiti? Bila bih vam jako zahvalna. Obeshrabruje me  to što svi pričaju kako je to teško, gotovo nemoguće...  :Sad:

----------


## Jelena

Draga ladybird, uzmi si vremena i prouči cijeli pdf o posvojenju, prepun je savjeta, stare teme su možda informativnije. Teško je, to je istina, ali nije nemoguće.
Nekome samo zazvoni telefon, a netko je jako proaktivan. Netko nije spreman na teško posvojivo dijete, netko jest. Nekakvog jedinstvenog puta sigurno nema.

Koliko znam, od ljudi koji su bili sa nama na edukaciji, više od pola parova je posvojilo dijete, jedni čak dvoje.

----------


## Ladybird

> Draga ladybird, uzmi si vremena i prouči cijeli pdf o posvojenju, prepun je savjeta, stare teme su možda informativnije. Teško je, to je istina, ali nije nemoguće.
> Nekome samo zazvoni telefon, a netko je jako proaktivan. Netko nije spreman na teško posvojivo dijete, netko jest. Nekakvog jedinstvenog puta sigurno nema.
> 
> Koliko znam, od ljudi koji su bili sa nama na edukaciji, više od pola parova je posvojilo dijete, jedni čak dvoje.


Puno hvala na podrsci. Proučilla sam dosta toga, a nastavit ću i dalje proučavati. Lijepo je čuti pozitivna iskustva. Nadam se da ćemo i mi to dočekati <3  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Samo da dodam da sam najmanje čula jednostavnih priča s "nazvali me na telefon i evo nas sad - sretna obitelj". Ipak je proaktivnost bitna, ja mislim. Tu na forumu čak i nema puno priča, jer se ljudi teško odlučuju dijeliti detalje o tome (npr. ja). Ne znam što bi moje dijete o tome mislilo. Al nekako s vremenom kad si u toj priči, imaš više kontakta s posvojiteljima.

----------


## Ladybird

> Samo da dodam da sam najmanje čula jednostavnih priča s "nazvali me na telefon i evo nas sad - sretna obitelj". Ipak je proaktivnost bitna, ja mislim. Tu na forumu čak i nema puno priča, jer se ljudi teško odlučuju dijeliti detalje o tome (npr. ja). Ne znam što bi moje dijete o tome mislilo. Al nekako s vremenom kad si u toj priči, imaš više kontakta s posvojiteljima.


Da treba biti proaktivan, znaju za tebe. Nisam drugacije ni mislila. A tko zna mozda nasi politicari jednog dana promijene zakone sto se tice posvajanja djece, naravno u interesu djece a ne nas posvojitelja.

----------


## Lana1982

Evo mene nakon dugo vremena!! Puno vam hvala svima na divnim riječima! Kod nas su nedavno bile u posjeti tete iz centra,prvi put u ovih 8 mjeseci otkako je naš dječak s nama.Sve je proteklo ok,nekih sat vremena ugodnog čavrljanja uz kavicu,mada sam ja bila jako nervozna kad su nazvale da dolaze.Ja sam još uvijek u euforiji i još uvijek me ponekad strah da samo sanjam i da će me netko probuditi iz tog predivnog sna!! Naš dječak je najmilije dijete na svijetu,mali veseljak i najveća maza,nema tu sumnje- on je naš sinčić,a mi njegovi mama i tata!! Svi su ga super prihvatili,a dida i baba ga ipak obožavaju najviše!! Šaljemo vam poljupce!!

----------


## Lana1982

Draga Ladybird,
Ako si pročitala moja dva posta tu na ovoj temi,onda vidiš d nije ni teško ni nemoguće! Ovu temu sam baš zato i otvorila,jer i ja sama sam se osjećala kao ti kad smo krenuli sa idejom o posvajanju,i znam koliko znači čuti pozitivna iskustva u ocim.neizvjesnim trenucima čekanja.Od našeg prvog posjeta centru i dolaska našeg dječačića kući prošlo je svega 10 mjeseci!! Nismo nikakvu vezu imali ni poznanstvo,baš ništa,samo ovaj forum haha!! Moj savjet je da u mailu opišeš ukratko vaš stil života,zašto ste se odlučili na posvajanje,ako imaš podršku obitelji naglasi to! Unesi malo emotivnosti i pozitive,u sve to dodaj poneku vašu slikicu i pošalji u centre koje želiš.Ja sam bila poslala u 20-ak i nakon 5-6 dana dobila sam TAJ poziv!! Ostalo sam napisala već.Ne daj nikome da te obeshrabri! Vjeruj mi, prije ili kasnije i ti cćeš dobiti taj poziv, sreća je moguća!! Puno pozdrava!!

----------


## Ladybird

> Draga Ladybird,
> Ako si pročitala moja dva posta tu na ovoj temi,onda vidiš d nije ni teško ni nemoguće! Ovu temu sam baš zato i otvorila,jer i ja sama sam se osjećala kao ti kad smo krenuli sa idejom o posvajanju,i znam koliko znači čuti pozitivna iskustva u ocim.neizvjesnim trenucima čekanja.Od našeg prvog posjeta centru i dolaska našeg dječačića kući prošlo je svega 10 mjeseci!! Nismo nikakvu vezu imali ni poznanstvo,baš ništa,samo ovaj forum haha!! Moj savjet je da u mailu opišeš ukratko vaš stil života,zašto ste se odlučili na posvajanje,ako imaš podršku obitelji naglasi to! Unesi malo emotivnosti i pozitive,u sve to dodaj poneku vašu slikicu i pošalji u centre koje želiš.Ja sam bila poslala u 20-ak i nakon 5-6 dana dobila sam TAJ poziv!! Ostalo sam napisala već.Ne daj nikome da te obeshrabri! Vjeruj mi, prije ili kasnije i ti cćeš dobiti taj poziv, sreća je moguća!! Puno pozdrava!!


Lana1982, puno ti hvala. Procitala sam sve tvoje postove i upravo takvi postove me pune optimizmom. Molbe smo poslali, stavili smo i svoje slike, tako da se nadamo uskoro nekom pozivu  :Smile: )) Treba samo cvrsto vjerovati u to! Cure puno vam hvala svima na potpori  :Smile:

----------


## Srecicavrecica

Caoo, citam forum i vidim da ste imali/imate slicne probleme tj situaciju kao i ja, i tako bi mi dobro doslo ako ste na forumu da mi odg na nekoliko pitanja iz vaseg iskustva, u nadi da cete procitati ovo, hvala od ❤!

----------

